# Heute jemand lust locker durch die Habes nach Buchholz zum 12 Stunden Rennen gucken?



## gnss (24. Juni 2006)

http://www.sog-events.de/Events/buchholz-ausschreibung.htm

So weit ich weiß sind einige Teilnehmer aus dem Forum dabei. Den Weg kenne ich zwar nicht, aber notfalls kann man sich bei den bestimmt vorhandenen Wanderern durchfragen. Start würde ich nach 13 Uhr ansetzen, meinetwegen auch deutlich später, das Rennen läuft ja bis neun, wobei man dann für den Rückweg sicher eine Funzel braucht.


----------



## Catsoft (24. Juni 2006)

Wir sind jedenfalls in Buchholz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (24. Juni 2006)

Hi, 
Ihr müßt einfach den "X Weg" fahren. Irgendwann, wenn Ihr Euch wundert wie viele Biker unterwegs sind, seit Ihr mitten im Rennen 

Andre


----------



## Holiday (25. Juni 2006)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Ihr müßt einfach den "X Weg" fahren. Irgendwann, wenn Ihr Euch wundert wie viele Biker unterwegs sind, seit Ihr mitten im Rennen
> 
> Andre


Also das mit den vielen bikern stimmt nicht - es haben sich eine Menge Fahrer wohl noch kurzfristig abgemeldet bzw sind nicht gekommen ! Grund: Denke die WM.

ciao
holiday


----------



## gnss (25. Juni 2006)

Ich war kurz da und habe Robert fahren sehen. Da war wirklich sehr wenig los, sowohl auf der Strecke als auch drumherum.


----------



## Leinetiger (25. Juni 2006)

die strecke war zwar zum fahren richtig geil, aber leider sehr zuschauer unfreundlich


----------



## John Rico (25. Juni 2006)

Das kann ich nun gar nicht nachvollziehen. 
Ich bin ich Buchholz beim Stevens-Cup gefahren (gleiche Strecke), und man konnte sehr gut und schnell an so ziemlich jeden Streckenabschnitt kommen!

Unser "Photograf" ist ständig hin und her gewandert und konnte uns so innerhalb einer Runde an drei verschiedenen Stellen knipsen (nein, wir waren nicht extrem langsam  ).


----------



## Catsoft (25. Juni 2006)

Ich finde Strecke auch recht zuschauerfreundlich. Die Strecke trifft sich öfter und der Wald ist doch eher ein Wäldchen  Ist doch sowieso wurst. Die Zuschauer kommen oder sie kommen halt nicht. Straßenrennen sind nun so was von zuschauerunfreundlich, trotzdem fahren sie bis in die Franz. Alpen um die Fahrer 30 Sek. zu sehen.

Enttäuschend fand ich insbesondere die Teilnehmerzahl  Wo wart ihr Feiglinge alle?


----------



## Leinetiger (25. Juni 2006)

die Teilnehmerzahl war doch aufgrund der engen, kleinen Strecke stark begrenzt oder nicht?

Ich finde, es hätten nicht mehr fahrer dabei sein sollen, es war so schon manchmal eng genug


----------



## Holiday (25. Juni 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> die Teilnehmerzahl war doch aufgrund der engen, kleinen Strecke stark begrenzt oder nicht?
> Ich finde, es hätten nicht mehr fahrer dabei sein sollen, es war so schon manchmal eng genug



Es haben eine Menge abgesagt bzw sind gar nicht erst gekommen ! <<< Fussball WM ! Laut Onlineliste sollten in unser Kategorie (2er team/4h) 16 teams starten, was war vor Ort ? 4 Teams !

Veranstaltung war denn noch super organisiert war überrascht ! nächstes jahr wird wohl deutlich mehr los sein !


ciao
holiday


----------



## John Rico (25. Juni 2006)

@Catsoft:
Hab den Termin völlig verpennt, sonst hätte ich mir das überlegt.
Allerdings war das ja auch nicht gerade günstig, oder waren die 40 - 50 Euro nur ein Gerücht?

Wir sind beim Stevens-Cup mit 30 Mann gestartet, und nach einer Runde hat man kaum noch jemanden um sich gehabt. Die Strecke sollte daher für 50 - 60 Mann gar kein Problem sein, höchstens am Start könnte es etwas eng werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (25. Juni 2006)

aber bei einem 12 stunden rennen mit einer, zweier und vierer teams, gibt es dann doch unterschiedliche geschwindigkeiten, so das man sich öfters auf der strecke trifft, dafür war die anzahl der fahrer so ok...

wenn die teams sich anmelden und dann doch nicht kommen, pech gehabt!

startgebühr war für 2er teams jedenfalls 100 euro, also 50 pro person. für die gute organisation und das drumherum und die verpflegung war es ok


----------



## Catsoft (25. Juni 2006)

Es ist ja immer nur ein Fahrer pro Team auf der Strecke, da geht noch viel mehr. Der Preis war für das gebotene Ok, ist aber natürlich nicht billig. Aber dafür gab es nicht nur eine perfekte Orga, sondern auch Nudeln satt, morgens Bröttchen usw. Perfekt  

@leinetiger: Warst du einer von dem IBC-DIMB 2er?


----------



## Leinetiger (25. Juni 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> @leinetiger: Warst du einer von dem IBC-DIMB 2er?



 

Ich hatte in meinem ganzen leben noch nie solche Krämpfe


----------



## Catsoft (25. Juni 2006)

War auch ein langer Kampf. Ein Defekt und das Ergebnis wäre ien anderes gewesen  

Glückwunsch zum Sieg!


----------



## Leinetiger (25. Juni 2006)

Danke! Aber dieses mal blieb uns es defekt oder Sturz zum Glück ersparrt


----------



## Catsoft (26. Juni 2006)

So, die Ergebnislisten sind draußen. War ja wirklich echt eng, die Runde weniger bei uns war die Überrundung durch das Pirate Team, effektiv waren die 2er innerhalb von 6 oder 7 Min. Und  das nach 12 Stunden   Die anderen Teams hatten schon nach 4 Stunden keine Chance mehr auf einen vorderen Platz. 

Auch hier noch Mal einen Dank an meine Partnerin für den großartigen Biss  War ein schönes Training um sich die Härte für die TAC zu holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holiday (26. Juni 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dieses mal blieb uns es defekt oder Sturz zum Glück ersparrt


Dafür wir umso mehr ! Wir hatten nur Schaltungsprobleme ! Falls ihr es immer laut knacken gehört habt, das waren wir !  

@Catsoft, ihr seit bei der transalp 2006 dabei ? respekt, das wird ein kampf !  

ciao
Holiday


----------



## Catsoft (26. Juni 2006)

Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> @Catsoft, ihr seit bei der transalp 2006 dabei ? respekt, das wird ein kampf !



Jo, aber wir werden nicht als letzte in Ziel kommen, da bin ich mir sicher  

Die Bilder bei Sportograf.de finde ich übrigens klasse, wer mal ein paar Impressionen von der Strecke sehen will


----------



## Holiday (26. Juni 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, aber wir werden nicht als letzte in Ziel kommen, da bin ich mir sicher
> 
> Die Bilder bei Sportograf.de finde ich übrigens klasse, wer mal ein paar Impressionen von der Strecke sehen will



Dabei sein ist alles - Ist auch ein traum von uns ! Darüber möchte ich aber ein Bericht^^ mit was für kosten muss man da rechnen?

Bilder sind echt gut geworden...


----------



## Catsoft (26. Juni 2006)

Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei sein ist alles - Ist auch ein traum von uns ! Darüber möchte ich aber ein Bericht^^ mit was für kosten muss man da rechnen?
> 
> 
> > Die Kosten reichen von...bis.. je nach Anspruch. Die TAC selber kostet ab ca. 1000,-- pro Starter je nach Übernachtung. Mit Anspruch (Platzierung-> Hotel+Betreuung+Trainings"lager"+Hobel) ist die Sache nach oben offen


----------



## chrissie (26. Juni 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Auch hier noch Mal einen Dank an meine Partnerin für den großartigen Biss  War ein schönes Training um sich die Härte für die TAC zu holen



Vielen Dank für die Blumen   Das Lob motiviert für die kommenden Aufgaben !

Mir hat die Veranstaltung in Buchholz sehr gut gefallen: die Strecke war super , die Verpflegung reichlich und auch sonst alles gut organisiert. Schade, dass so wenige Teilnehmer dabei waren, so oft gibt es ja im Norden keine solchen Veranstaltungen. 

Auch von mir nochmal Glückwunsch an die Sieger in der 2er Team Wertung!

chrissie


----------



## Catsoft (27. Juni 2006)

Hier mal eine kleine Impression...





Alleine die Bilder von Sportograf.de waren den Start wert. 70  Bilder für 14,99 

P.S.: Hat jemand Bilder von der Siegerehrung?


----------



## Holiday (28. Juni 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Alleine die Bilder von Sportograf.de waren den Start wert. 70  Bilder für 14,99



70 ??? Irre, von mir wurden nur 16 Bilder gemacht  
ciao
holiday


----------



## Catsoft (28. Juni 2006)

Bei 36 Runden sind das 2 Bilder/Runde. Bist du nur 8 Runden gefahren?


----------



## Holiday (28. Juni 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 36 Runden sind das 2 Bilder/Runde. Bist du nur 8 Runden gefahren?



hehe...ok, dann kommts hin !

Wir sind als 2er Team (4Stunden) gefahren zu je 11 Runden.


----------

